# Safety question: gloves or no gloves



## bfitz3 (Jul 3, 2015)

Using the chainsaw, I've intentional been leaving the gloves off. Reason... I can't see the gloves doing much if something were to happen, and potentially, the chain could grab the gloves pulling my hand in while dicing it to shreds, tearing tendons even without cutting, etc. 

What is the safest way to go? To me, it seems better to risk a cut that my hand won't get sucked into than the alternative.


----------



## Oldman47 (Jul 3, 2015)

If you have protective gloves, gloves rated to protect you from a chain, use them. If not, don't kid yourself. The leather or whatever gloves are for abrasion, not for chain saw safety. Blaming the gloves for dragging your hands into a chain is like blaming seat belts for not letting you throw yourself free of an accident. It is total BS.


----------



## DougA (Jul 3, 2015)

I used to prefer no gloves in the summer but my son gave me some mechanics gloves that are thin & tight fitting and I can feel everything with them on.  I now like to use them just to keep any sharp chain edges or splinters from cutting my hands. They will not protect from cutting my hand off, that's my brain's job.

In the winter, I have to use insulated gloves to keep my hands warm. Nothing more dangerous than using a chainsaw with hands that are numb from being partly frozen.


----------



## Applesister (Jul 4, 2015)

I hate it when that happens. The self inflicted chainsaw massacre.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jul 4, 2015)

Well, take this with a grain of salt, this is coming from someone who has lopped off a couple fingers too, I always wear gloves, I get what your saying with the saw (the risk out weights the benefit), but think of it this way, wear gloves to be able to move what your sawing in a split second, In my own opinion people that don't wear work gloves while working have two things going on, 1. - they are super strong like batman or superman, 2.- they don't have a good pair of gloves, there existing pair doesn't fit correctly / or are worn out and that's causing the user to not use them. A good pair of gloves will also reduce vibration fatigue from the saw when using it for long periods.


----------



## claydogg84 (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't wear any gloves while running the saw.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jul 4, 2015)

Always.  No reason not to.


----------



## claydogg84 (Jul 4, 2015)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Always.  No reason not to.



When you're operating the saw, what exactly are the gloves protecting you from? Flying wood chips? I find that I have much better grip and control of the chainsaw without gloves on.


----------



## rwilly (Jul 4, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> When you're operating the saw, what exactly are the gloves protecting you from? Flying wood chips? I find that I have much better grip and control of the chainsaw without gloves on.



If all you're doing is holding the saw I guess gloves might not help, but if you are also moving rounds out of the way, moving the logs into position, filling the oil/gas, then gloves make sense. I don't like to stop and put my gloves on to move a round, pull them back off to make a cut, put them on again to position the log, etc.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm an avid motorcyclist.  We have a saying about wearing gear.  "Dress for the crash, not the ride."

I think the same holds true here.  I really don't know what could happen and that is why it is good to wear gloves.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 4, 2015)

I wear Stihl gloves, which fit snug, like heavier insulated mechanics gloves.  The fingers are beefed up with extra hide layers in all the places the usual hardware store leather gloves fail first.  I go thru most gloves in a weekend, finding holes in the fingertips from wear, but the Stihl gloves usually last me several months.  Definitely good value, in the long run.

I only take them off to service the saw, or handle fluids, they're always on otherwise.


----------



## DougA (Jul 4, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> I find that I have much better grip and control of the chainsaw without gloves on


That's what I used to say until I got the mechanics gloves. Great fit, much better grip and protection from sharp stuff.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jul 4, 2015)

I usually wear them. The construction company I work for, it's mandatory PPE 100% so I'm just used to glasses, gloves, safety toe boots, hard hats etc. I feel funny not wearing them


----------



## billb3 (Jul 4, 2015)

Your hands (nor any other part of your body) should be no  where near the business end of a saw while it is running.

Get better gloves ?
Safety gloves specifically made for chainsaw are supposed to preclude your fear of being sucked into the wood chipper.


----------



## bfitz3 (Jul 4, 2015)

The question came about based on some shop safety issues. When working a lathe, mill, or drill press, fabric can get caught and suck you in. Instead of an handful (heh) of stitches, you can be killed. A chainsaw doesn't have the power/momentum issues of larger equipment, so it seems gloves are much safer/beneficial. Still...where is the dividing line in equipment that should or should not be run with gloves? My gut, and what I'm hearing here is that they should be worn.


----------



## xman23 (Jul 4, 2015)

I wear gloves when handling wood. Cuts down on the splinters and torn up hands. So when bucking I'm lifting logs and rounds. It takes to much time to take the gloves off and on, so most of the time they stay on. I use cheap leather gloves that aren't the best grip on the saw. I guess the mechanics gloves would be a better grip on the saw, but I don't think they would hold up handling wood.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jul 4, 2015)

I like these for winter cutting. I get them from work and they don't hold up too bad
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/321478220979?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-117182-37290-0%2F2%3Fmtid%3D1588%26kwid%3D1%26crlp%3D53601919689_324272%26itemid%3D321478220979%26targetid%3D87946120329%26rpc%3D0.20%26rpc_upld_id%3D51870%26rlsatarget%3D%26device%3Dt%26mpre%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fitm%252Flike%252F321478220979%253Flpid%253D82%2526chn%253Dps%26adtype%3Dpla%26gclid%3DCKTw5JqCwsYCFY6EaQodXioEVA%26srcrot%3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D861210623338
Should this be in The Gear?


----------



## MontanaSam (Jul 5, 2015)

Six years working at a lumber mill and countless more logging and cutting wood for the US Forest Service....gloves every day. Except when swinging an axe, I wear cut resistant leather palmed gloves all the time.....protect yourself from slivers, splinters and finger smashing. A man's hands are too important.


----------



## maple1 (Jul 5, 2015)

bfitz3 said:


> The question came about based on some shop safety issues. When working a lathe, mill, or drill press, fabric can get caught and suck you in. Instead of an handful (heh) of stitches, you can be killed. A chainsaw doesn't have the power/momentum issues of larger equipment, so it seems gloves are much safer/beneficial. Still...where is the dividing line in equipment that should or should not be run with gloves? My gut, and what I'm hearing here is that they should be worn.


 
If your hands are making contact with a running chain, you are doing something very wrong.

I always wear gloves, thin ones for better feel & control, like the mechanic ones mentioned above. Doesn't have anything to do with a spinning chain - but more with nicks while sharpening, and scraped knuckles & cuts/tears/splinters etc. from moving wood etc. out of the way as I go. There are lots of times when limbing too that you flip the saw back & forth & sideways that would put your hands against & sliding across the tree. They also take some of the vibes out.

Plus if you are in softwood, that stuff can be messy - yuk.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jul 5, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> When you're operating the saw, what exactly are the gloves protecting you from? Flying wood chips? I find that I have much better grip and control of the chainsaw without gloves on.


Same reason to wear chaps. Gloves might not stop everything, but will be a barrier to bind the chain rather than your own skin. As stated, there is no reason not to, and some protection is better than none.
And here we thought you knew everything.


----------



## claydogg84 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> Same reason to wear chaps. Gloves might not stop everything, but will be a barrier to bind the chain rather than your own skin. As stated, there is no reason not to, and some protection is better than none.
> And here we thought you knew everything.



There absolutely is a reason not to wear them. Proper control/handling of the chainsaw is paramount to anything else. I suppose a man with your intelligence, or lack there of, should wear some sort of chain mail protection. If you had paid any attention to the thread, you would clearly see that most members wear the gloves to avoid having to put them on and off after cutting.


----------



## maple1 (Jul 5, 2015)

* If you had paid any attention to the thread, you would clearly see that most members wear the gloves to avoid having to put them on and off after cutting.*

That's not what this member said.


----------



## Fred Wright (Jul 5, 2015)

For my part I prefer to wear gloves while sawing. It's a safety thing and gloves can insulate the hands from vibration, not to mention keeping yer paws warm. The Mechanix brand offers good dexterity and they seem to hold up fairly well.

Gloves may not stop a spinning chain but they most certainly can prevent cuts while sharpening or handling a sharp chain loop. I used to remove the gloves when stopping to sharpen. Gave myself a good finger gash once, that was all it took to remind me of what gloves were for.


----------



## claydogg84 (Jul 5, 2015)

maple1 said:


> * If you had paid any attention to the thread, you would clearly see that most members wear the gloves to avoid having to put them on and off after cutting.*
> 
> That's not what this member said.



Hence the word most. I did not say all.


----------



## claydogg84 (Jul 5, 2015)

Fred Wright said:


> For my part I prefer to wear gloves while sawing. It's a safety thing and gloves can insulate the hands from vibration, not to mention keeping yer paws warm. The Mechanix brand offers good dexterity and they seem to hold up fairly well.
> 
> Gloves may not stop a spinning chain but they most certainly can prevent cuts while sharpening or handling a sharp chain loop. I used to remove the gloves when stopping to sharpen. Gave myself a good finger gash once, that was all it took to remind me of what gloves were for.



I always wear gloves when sharpening. One slip and things can get messy.


----------



## bholler (Jul 5, 2015)

I dont wear gloves when cutting i do sometimes put them on to handle wood but i prefer not to have them on when running the saw.  Just my preference i don't really see a safety issue with them.


----------



## johneh (Jul 5, 2015)

The wearing of gloves is your chose. Me I always wear gloves I like the protection
they give . No splinters cut and scrapes . I wear them not only for sawing but and handling
of abrasive material. This is the type I use they aren't 2 much money and last
a long time.http://www.marks.com/shop/en/marks/2pk-white-goatskin-performance-glove-33726


----------



## Dix (Jul 5, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> There absolutely is a reason not to wear them. Proper control/handling of the chainsaw is paramount to anything else. I suppose a man with your intelligence, or lack there of, should wear some sort of chain mail protection. If you had paid any attention to the thread, you would clearly see that most members wear the gloves to avoid having to put them on and off after cutting.



If Hogs is in chain mail, pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Rossco (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes I always try to wear gloves. I find winter rig gloves with plastic / rubber armor are a good glove. 

To prevent serious injury, you need to slow and stop the chain before flesh interaction. 

When I let people run the saw I always encourage them to curl the wrist forward, close to the brake.


----------



## drz1050 (Jul 5, 2015)

Rule of thumb: moving machinery = no gloves. Sharp objects/ abrasion = gloves. 

A chainsaw is kinda a mix between the two.. although like it's been said above, your hands should be nowhere near the business end of one. Gloves won't do a damn thing to bind up a running chain, so throw that argument out. Chainsaw chaps have long fibers inside for that reason.

I don't think gloves really matter much one way or another for running a saw.. it depends on what else I'm doing if I wear them or not. Moving a bunch of large rounds? I'll probably be wearing gloves. Bucking up a small tree and limbing with an axe? No gloves.


----------



## Rossco (Jul 5, 2015)

Ah, gloves ain't gonna stop a chainsaw at full tilt (Erm logs cannot stop the chain while cutting) but if you let go of the throttle a decent glove will halt the chain pretty quick.


----------



## DougA (Jul 5, 2015)

Rossco said:


> To prevent serious injury, you need to slow and stop the chain before flesh interaction.


Ahh ... words of wisdom.  I will make this into stickers and sell to put on chainsaws. You can have half the profit. 

How is it that simple questions requiring simple answers get so many responses?


----------



## blacktail (Jul 5, 2015)

bfitz3 said:


> The question came about based on some shop safety issues. When working a lathe, mill, or drill press, fabric can get caught and suck you in.


Never though of it that way. I'm going to stop wearing pants when I run the saw. My legs are usually closer to the chain than my hands.


----------



## Whitepine2 (Jul 5, 2015)

Gloves only when it's cold,that's what they are for most times.


----------



## bfitz3 (Jul 5, 2015)

drz1050 said:


> Rule of thumb: moving machinery = no gloves. Sharp objects/ abrasion = gloves.
> 
> A chainsaw is kinda a mix between the two.. although like it's been said above, your hands should be nowhere near the business end of one. Gloves won't do a damn thing to bind up a running chain, so throw that argument out. Chainsaw chaps have long fibers inside for that reason..



This is getting interesting! I keep thinking of the lathe rule... No gloves, no baggy clothes. It can suck a person in and destroy them with the larhe's momentum alone. Chaps will engage the chain which will pull, presumably, with large force on a massive object... It will be felt, maybe hurt a bit, but your leg will survive the punch and the saw will stall. Fingers on the other hand (heh) will get a major beat down with the same energy transfer before the sad stalls.Is it better to get a deep gash or a huge blunt force/torque injury that crushes bones and tears all sorts of tendons. Really... I don't know where the least risk is.

As has been repeatedly stated, hands should be nowhere near the business end of a chainsaw. Sadly though, s*** happens. My take on the whole discussion is to be massively vigilant on awareness and best practice. I'm perpetually mindful of my position and what I'm doing and if I get even the least bit tired, I stop.

Some Poindexter out there must have published a study on this...


----------



## bfitz3 (Jul 5, 2015)

Please see post 95. Not gruesome, just illustrative of the question. 

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...dent-what-can-owner-expect-265328/index5.html


----------



## johneh (Jul 5, 2015)

How would you get your hand in the chain ?
I cut with both hands on the saw to control and direct !
The only time my hands touch the chain is with the saw off
sharping the chain ,changing the chain or adjusting the chain bar


----------



## Ashful (Jul 5, 2015)

DougA said:


> How is it that simple questions requiring simple answers get so many responses?


Simple people.


----------



## bholler (Jul 5, 2015)

johneh said:


> How would you get your hand in the chain ?


Lots of bad stuff can happen.  It shouldn't but it can.  From letting go with one hand while the saw is still spinning down to kickbacks stumbles ect.


----------



## bfitz3 (Jul 5, 2015)

It's not that your hand gets on the chain, but the chain could get to your hand. 

If the chain can't get to your hand, this whole conversation is moot... Gloves are a personal option.

If you put your hand on the chain, gloves aren't your first problem, basic intelligence is. Put down the saw and take up stamp collecting.

But, when the chain/bar, through some freak occurrence, reaches the skin on your hand, will gloves or no-gloves give you the best chance of playing guitar in a few weeks? 

Seems like a reasonable question that has intelligent and experienced people giving different answers. 

My instinct right now says if the chain hits you but is not attached to the bar, gloves will help. If the it's still on the bar and moving, a glove won't help and it might cause more damage. With the chain intact, you're gonna be messed up either way... It's a question of degree.


----------



## Wildo (Jul 5, 2015)

bfitz3 said:


> My instinct right now says if the chain hits you but is not attached to the bar, gloves will help. If the it's still on the bar and moving, a glove won't help and it might cause more damage. With the chain intact, you're gonna be messed up either way... It's a question of degree.




 Ding Ding Ding... There it is.  Sometimes they  help sometimes they don't .

Now how much do they hinder?  Wet or oily, fit, material type and thickness, weather, personal preference/stupidity/cheapness,  all are different variables that must be considered by an individual depending on the situation.


----------



## Wildo (Jul 5, 2015)

Oh yeah   sometimes I do sometimes I don't.   40% yes 60% no, grip on the handles is my #1 reason either way.


----------



## Corey (Jul 5, 2015)

Assuming we're talking 'good gloves' here ...meaning proper fit, possibly some padding/leather in the right spots, not intolerably hot, etc then, yes, I usually wear good gloves just to cut down on the poison ivy, splinters, abrasions, thorns, sticky sap, etc.  A 'good' glove should also give you a firm grip on the saw handle and ideally better control of the saw.

Now, if you have ill fitting gloves or gloves which hinder gripping the saw, make the handle feel slippery, or are too big for your hands, droop from your hands, etc - then that is a safety hazard. I would not wear those gloves during cutting.


----------



## mass_burner (Jul 6, 2015)

I tend to setup logs first, then cut. When I've cut all the setup logs, I put down the saw, setup more and repeat. I don't wear gloves. I don't cut all that much, so I know this method won't work for some of you more frequent cutters.


----------



## planner steve (Jul 7, 2015)

I thank you all for this discussion.  I am going to order a pair of cut resistant gloves as a result.  Maybe these, I'm going to do some more searching.  http://www.ytgloves.com/products.asp?productId=281&categoryId=44&subCategoryId=0&subCategory2Id=0  If someone else has found a good one, please post.

Reading your comments brought me back to my former life as a production manager.  When I took over a plant in Maine, I noticed that every year a half dozen people went to the emergency room with injuries from the most dangerous tool, the Stanley knife.  None of those people planned to cut themselves.  Everyone likely would have said they were too smart to do that.  So I instituted a policy of wearing Kevlar gloves when using Stanley knives.  I came close to firing a few resisters who thought it was BS.  But the knife injuries went away. Completely.  Zero.

I like that saying "Dress for the crash, not the ride"


----------



## Knots (Jul 7, 2015)

I wear close-fitting gloves when running the saw.  They are not protective gloves.  I always wear the same gloves (just like on the motorcycle) so that my feel for the controls is always the same.

I don't have any illusions that they would protect me from the chain.  It's nice to have gloves on when I have to put the saw down and move a log or pull some brush.


----------



## ironpony (Jul 7, 2015)

Dix said:


> If Hogs is in chain mail, pics or it didn't happen




I do not like gloves in general, have not found a comfortable pair.
chain mail is good when shark diving.....


shark feeder certification Grand Bahamas.
Shark in tonic immobility, it works.


----------



## English BoB (Jul 7, 2015)

Gloves keep your hands warm, warm hands = more safety.

Bob


----------



## Ashful (Jul 7, 2015)

ironpony said:


> chain mail is good when shark diving.....
> View attachment 159439
> 
> shark feeder certification Grand Bahamas.
> Shark in tonic immobility, it works.


I thought you were smarter than that, ironpony.


----------



## ironpony (Jul 8, 2015)

Ashful said:


> I thought you were smarter than that, ironpony.




I have my moments......


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 8, 2015)

For safety . . . gloves.

That said . . . I rarely wear gloves except in the cold . . . and have the calluses and splinters to show for it.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jul 10, 2015)

claydogg84 said:


> There absolutely is a reason not to wear them. Proper control/handling of the chainsaw is paramount to anything else. I suppose a man with your intelligence, or lack there of, should wear some sort of chain mail protection. If you had paid any attention to the thread, you would clearly see that most members wear the gloves to avoid having to put them on and off after cutting.


Nah, the gloves I use work just fine. Even my manual gives a good reason to wear cloves, in winter to keep your hands warm... and funny how all of the pictures drawn in my manual, show guess what? Gloves on the operators hands. But as I said, you know everything. You are a legend in your own mind. Do us all a favor, get your throat in there real close next time you're sharpening, and slip, let us know how that works out fer ya.

I know you know more than everyone else, but here is a helpful link you may want to check out, others may find it interesting also. Now Jr., pay particular attention to #2.

http://www.toolbox.co.uk/chainsaw-injuries


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jul 10, 2015)

Gona fuel the fire...If control was paramount why did they invent chaps?


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jul 10, 2015)

But in all seriousness, I will say sorry for my comment ... I remember way back when there was a problem with a few harsh posts, a comment was made in reference to the founder / person that runs this site that this is there house, we are just invited here, more or less something along those lines. The other thing is my dad had a severe hand injury from a chainsaw, he was not operating it currently, the saw running with the chain brake off, he went to walk over limb and tripped, he nearly took his hand off while the thing was running on idle, I don't know if the chain was spinning or not but either way the damage was done, he was not wearing gloves either, I had the privilege to answer my phone (while at the ambulance building) rushing to his house, bandage him up and bring him to the hospital. Gloves are paramount in my own opinion. Buy either way lets keeps it clean here gentalmen.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 10, 2015)

And on  that note...


----------



## claydogg84 (Jul 10, 2015)

kennyp2339 said:


> Gona fuel the fire...If control was paramount why did they invent chaps?



Are you suggesting chainsaw control is not paramount to anything else? I have zero issues with anyone wearing safety gloves while operating a chainsaw - so long as they are confident that they are not sacrificing control/handling of the saw. I've personally only tried running the saw with the thick leather style gloves, and find them to be too much. I've looked at the Stihl/Husqvarna mechanic style gloves and think I'll order a pair to see how they feel while running the saw. Chaps were created after chainsaws by the way, because accidents happen, of course. What came first - The heavy anvil that landed on someone's foot, or the steel toe boot? This isn't rocket science.


----------



## pen (Jul 10, 2015)

All done for now.  

Stay safe.

pen


----------

